# where's my /dev/hdb (udev/devfs/kernel/linuxboot.cfg)?

## bingobob

I can't get access to my /dev/hdb drive (nice 120 gig western digital I want to use).

I've tried all sorts, running an xbox, thing is dmesg output seems to indicate that it exists, but fdisk -l doesn't show it. I am completely stick, so please excuse the copious amounts of code. Where is the problem here?

I've emerged this, that and the other.

"hdb: C/H/S=0/0/0 from BIOS ignored" <- this means the bios has seen it ok - is that right?

```

five linux # dmesg | grep hd

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 splash=silent kbd-reset video=xbox:640x480,nohwcursor devfs=mount acpi=hw

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff60-0xff67, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

hda: C/H/S=0/0/0 from BIOS ignored

hdb: C/H/S=0/0/0 from BIOS ignored

hda: ST310014A, ATA DISK drive

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 20005650 sectors (10243 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19846/16/63, UDMA(33)

five linux #

five linux # cat /boot/linuxboot.cfg

kernel boot/bzImage

append root=/dev/hda3 splash=silent kbd-reset video=xbox:640x480,nohwcursor devfs=mount acpi=hw

five linux #

five linux # ps -ef | grep dev

root       149     1  0 09:57 ?        00:00:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

root       357     1  0 09:57 ?        00:00:00 udevd

five linux #

five linux # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep DEVFS

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

five linux # uname -a

Linux five 2.4.29-xbox #2 Fri Jun 3 22:31:58 GMT 2005 i686 Celeron (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

five linux # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc: 10.2 GB, 10242892800 bytes

16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19846 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes

                                Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1   *           1          63       31720+  83  Linux

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2              64        1056      500472   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part3            1057       19846     9470160   83  Linux

five linux #

```

----------

## noup

is your second disk SATA (i don't know if it would be called hdb if it were)?

----------

## Donpasquale

it gets recognized as a 0 size disk. did yøu jumper it the right way?

----------

## bingobob

No it's on a regular IDE interface (sata is something else - right? scuse me I'm not familiar with sata)...it's picked up by the bios as UDMA2.

Re jumpers...hmmm, I have it (hdb) jumpered as a slave and hda is jumpered as cable select.

bsp

----------

## Donpasquale

try to hard jumper the hda as master

----------

## bingobob

One step ahead  :Wink: ....following your tip just did that...but...no help!

So to be clear they are now jumpered to hda=master hdb=slave.

What does it all mean? Is it related to devfs or udev as there is no device node for it?

```

five root # dmesg | grep hd

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 splash=silent kbd-reset video=xbox:640x480,nohwcursor devfs=mount acpi=hw

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff60-0xff67, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

hda: C/H/S=0/0/0 from BIOS ignored

hdb: C/H/S=0/0/0 from BIOS ignored

hda: ST310014A, ATA DISK drive

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 20005650 sectors (10243 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19846/16/63, UDMA(33)

five root #

```

----------

## Donpasquale

is the harddisk being recognized in the bios the right way?

----------

## bingobob

maybe not - it's the cromwell bios 2.40 for the xbox, unsure as to how you can change it.

v confused.

----------

## Donpasquale

so you tried to connect 2 hdas at the same time to an xbox?

----------

## bingobob

yes...well, two ide hard drives. lol.

----------

## Donpasquale

that wont work because the xbox is only atapi aware on the slave port

----------

## bingobob

oh...really? i thought i had read others had done it. But OK, that might explain things.

actually, i've read elsewhere that with the cromwell bios the xbox can support two IDE HDDs, could be wrong though.

----------

## bingobob

its a power problem.

For some reason my 120 gig hdd doesnt get enough power from the xbox psu to be recognised at boot time. wierd.

----------

## Donpasquale

then you will have to build in a bigger psu

----------

